# Best ejector pump to use?



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wanting to know what is the best residential ejector pump to use? 
As far as brand, and the horse power? 
Bath will be used quit often! Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bradk05 said:


> Wanting to know what is the best residential ejector pump to use?
> As far as brand, and the horse power?
> Bath will be used quit often! Thanks


First post ?????

Who the heck are you????


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes its my first post?! Y the hell does it matter who I am. 
Who are you?
What the hell is ur problem? I'm not looking for dumbass wise guys like yourself. If you don't have an answer for my post, then go find some other immature thing to do w ur time rather then waste it replying dumbass answers like that!! 
Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It matters a great deal......:yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bradk05 said:


> Yes its my first post?! Y the hell does it matter who I am.
> Who are you?
> What the hell is ur problem? I'm not looking for dumbass wise guys like yourself. If you don't have an answer for my post, then go find some other immature thing to do w ur time rather then waste it replying dumbass answers like that!!
> Thanks


The only dumbass is you....

spend a little more time reading than writing and the lights might come on


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a 1,000 gallon hot tub that gets used every night....:thumbup: ...if you catch my drift. And I use a Briggs and Stratton 10-HP pump. I also installed (2) anti-vortex drains so nobody gets caught in an undertoe and sucked to the bottom....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bradk05 said:


> Yes its my first post?! Y the hell does it matter who I am.
> Who are you?
> What the hell is ur problem? I'm not looking for dumbass wise guys like yourself. If you don't have an answer for my post, then go find some other immature thing to do w ur time rather then waste it replying dumbass answers like that!!
> Thanks


WTF is yur problem?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

The best one to use is whatever your fully licensed and insured plumber installs for you.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bradk05 said:


> Yes its my first post?! Y the hell does it matter who I am.
> Who are you?
> What the hell is ur problem? I'm not looking for dumbass wise guys like yourself. If you don't have an answer for my post, then go find some other immature thing to do w ur time rather then waste it replying dumbass answers like that!!
> Thanks


 Are you jnosh's buddy looking for answer?


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually I am a licensed journeyman plumber and have been for 10 years now. 
I was just trying to hear others thoughts on ejector pumps. 
I have been using Zoellers and just not happy w them as much anymore and didn't know if liberty made a quality pump as well. 
So I was just asking others thoughts and reviews w there experiences w there pumps and so forth. 
Y must people be so ****ty all the time and can't just reply and use this forum for what it's meant to be used for. 
All I'm saying and asking?? Any Thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bradk05 said:


> Actually I am a licensed journeyman plumber and have been for 10 years now.
> I was just trying to hear others thoughts on ejector pumps.
> I have been using Zoellers and just not happy w them as much anymore and didn't know if liberty made a quality pump as well.
> So I was just asking others thoughts and reviews w there experiences w there pumps and so forth.
> ...


Well why didn't u tell us u were a plumber?
But if u woulda posted an intro we woulda known 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well why didn't u tell us u were a plumber?
> But if u woulda posted an intro we woulda known
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 








Exactly. We want to keep out the do-it-yourselfers, handymen, hacks, etc.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Stop the BS now. 
Post an intro, that usually helps around here


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Bradk05 said:


> Actually I am a licensed journeyman plumber and have been for 10 years now.
> I was just trying
> 
> .. _yada yada lotta stuff gleaned from Google etc . . ._
> ...


Who's touchy, friend? One response (not a postive one for you, granted,) elicits barbs? Friggin relax and don't let your blood pressure get so high.

Just post an intro and you're good to go. You can even lie about your credentials. Heck, I did! I'm actually a floral designer from Montreal but said that I was a licensed Master Plumber from Ontario. THEY BOUGHT IT! :thumbup:
You're more than welcome here if you want to be but if your skin is that thin you might want to consider a cowhide overcoat.

And if you're simply a homeowner looking for the right pump (the impression I get) then that's fine. There are websites for that too.


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Also this is for a job I'm about to begin!


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha. No just wasn't in the mood to beat around the ole bush. 
My intro;
I'm a licensed plumber for abt 10 years.
Work a lot of service work and did new construction for a few years. 
However I got into hydronics and radiant heat or floor heating a few years back and took a real liking to it. 
So there alittle bout me. Any thoughts on those ejector or lift pumps? 
Haha


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What are you using it for? 

What is your price range? 

Why are the zoehler failing?

Typically pumps have premature failure due to contaminents in the sewage IE: tampons, trash, excess grit, chemicals. Or short cycling due to improper sizing of pump to crock or incorrect float settings. A 4 hp pump in a receptor designed for a 1/2 hp pump will fail prematurely. A pump should run a full minute or better when cycled on.


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Putting it in a crock in a basement. 
Sewer goes out high. HO says the bath will be used quite often so figured using a 1/2 horse. 
Well not so much Zoellers pumps in general but the grinder pumps suck. I think there ejectors are pretty good and was just picking others brains to get some thoughts. 
I have a budget for material only, including the pump and check valve of 450.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Bradk05 said:


> Putting it in a crock in a basement.
> Sewer goes out high. HO says the bath will be used quite often so figured using a 1/2 horse.
> Well not so much Zoellers pumps in general but the grinder pumps suck. I think there ejectors are pretty good and was just picking others brains to get some thoughts.
> I have a budget for material only, including the pump and check valve of 450.


You aren't looking for the best your looking for the cheapest! Get whatever home depot has!
If you want one that is gonna work long term try contacting any of the manufacturers and let them design a system for what you want to do. I have had great luck with zoehler when following their recomendations.
I have a friend in the public sewer business with over 2000 meyer pumps on a forced main system but they run over 1300 a piece but they definitely last! He gets around 15 years if no contaminents!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Bradk05 said:


> Putting it in a crock in a basement.
> Sewer goes out high. HO says the bath will be used quite often so figured using a 1/2 horse.
> Well not so much Zoellers pumps in general but the grinder pumps suck. I think there ejectors are pretty good and was just picking others brains to get some thoughts.
> I have a budget for material only, including the pump and check valve of 450.


Guestimating TDH <20' or so w/ 2" discharge you should be able to find something for that. The valve and union will add to it but there are many options to help keep costs down.

I use the Liberty's quite a bit and tend to like them. I used to use Goulds but found that they tended to over rate their pumps and I had to "de-rate" them myself and select the pump model one above what they suggested in order to do the job reliably. Had zero experience with Zoeller since they aren't available to me. Myers are rock solid.

My 2cents.

So where're ya from, Brad? How's work there?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody using Hydromatic pump?


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

I know what grinder pumps run and cost. 
Meyers are good ones but if I'm going w a grinder for a force main. I only use E-one pumps. They are awesome and stand behind there product. Well built and same thing, once replaced w them I never hear from them again. 
However I'm only taking about a lift up or EJECTOR for a indoor basement bath that is only designed for not much Head pressure just enough to get it to the 4" main.


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks or the reply. 
Yes Myers are good pumps as well. Similar to zoellers in my opinion. 

I'm from Kentucky, louisville area. 
Work is well, picking up this time of year. Can't complain. A lot of additions and remodels, or just finishing out basement baths. 
What about u?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody using Hydromatic pump?


 
HELL NO!!! They sk


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody using Hydromatic pump?


Not big in these anymore. Have replace too many of them in the past!! 
Not on the ejector side but on grinder pumps and for force mainS. Too much into them and repairing them in my view.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Zoeller about 99.99% of the time. if your looking for looong term pump then i would highly recommend Tramco Pumps.

http://www.tramcopump.com/ResidentialDetails.cfm?ProdID=27


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Hydromatic pump SWITCHES SK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody using Hydromatic pump?


Good point! I like them but nobody stocks them here. I can get 'em overnighted and sometimes do but usually that's the deal breaker.

::heh heh:: actually went on a service call a few months back to repair a check valve that'd failed. As I'm working on it I'm thinking that there's something familiar about this place. Sure enuff it was one of my installs from around '93 or '94. Pump checked out fine. Check was okay too (2" bronze swing) but had some debris keeping it from sealing. I mentioned to the HO that the pump was old and mebbe not up to the task but replacing the check solved the problem. (Could've prolly just cleaned the original CV and all would be fine but chose replacement for obvious reasons.) I think when that pump fails they'll want a Hydromatic.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Hydromatic pump SWITCHES SK!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I agreed their switch sucks big time.. now I'm using the ion switches and having good luck so far...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Bradk05 said:


> Thanks or the reply.
> Yes Myers are good pumps as well. Similar to zoellers in my opinion.
> 
> I'm from Kentucky, louisville area.
> ...


Pretty good here. The winter was great and with the weather so mild we were able to do alot of stuff that normally would have to wait. Slump started early but lasted like a day and it's been full steam ahead everyday since. 
I'm in Northwestern Ontario, Canada. Nice ta meetcha!


----------



## Bradk05 (Apr 18, 2012)

That's why I like e-one pumps. 
All pressure switches and an alarm pressure switch.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I use Zoeller about 99.99% of the time. if your looking for looong term pump then i would highly recommend Tramco Pumps.
> 
> http://www.tramcopump.com/ResidentialDetails.cfm?ProdID=27


I agree if you want to install the best pump, go with a Tramco or Weil.

As for Hydromatic, we been selling them for over 30 years with little issues. I just replaced one that was going on 18 years old. It started to draw to much current and blow the breaker. 

I have had lots of issues with Zoeller pumps switch failing prematurely. If I install a Zoeller I get one with out the switch and install an Ion switch.



Bradk05 said:


> That's why I like e-one pumps.
> All pressure switches and an alarm pressure switch.


I hate the E-One systems. Ran across them a while back nothing but troubles in this subdivision with forced mains. Their customer service was not very friendly, they told me they only work with the one company that installs them for the Chicago and Northern Indiana area.


----------

